# Value of 2014 ETEC 60 hp?



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

This is a TOTAL guess, but based on some other 60s that have sold here, I'd say around $2,000.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

1600 is a lot of hours.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Sent you a PM. The FICHT and E-TEC are apples and oranges. But Evinrude corporate pulled another one when they discontinued the E-TEC line. I do know of some in commercial use that have 2,000+ hours, so there's still some life left in her.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm still running an E-Tec, the 90hp model, and it's number four since 2005 when they first came out, in hard commercial service. I love it and would have another if BRP didn't quit making them... I'm now nearing two years old with my current one and have somewhere between 1100 and 1300 hours (if not for the pandemic I'd have a lot more hours on that motor...). I've run 90's up to 2700 hours before replacing them so high hours aren't a problem for them...
BRP has kept up their supply chain for the motors and I still have three years warranty remaining but I've been going back and forth about when to sell and re-power.. Not looking forward to it since I've never run anything other than Johnson or Evinrude - since 1974... and every one of them a two stroke (including those E-Tecs)..

I last checked with my dealer (who's now a Yamaha dealer, but still servicing Evinrudes) and was advised that if I had a good running motor not to even consider re-powering until next year... They're only getting 20% of the motors they order from Yamaha currently - and no deals of any kind to be found so I'll have to pay full retail (plus all the extras that must come with that new brand when I repower -adding about $2000 or more to the initial motor cost...).

Still I'm advised that the dealer hears from folks regularly who are still wanting E-Tecs so I'll be finding out about that if and when I re-power... When I sell one of my motors (and I've been selling used motors every two or three years since I took up guiding in 1996..). I usually price it based on hours with a 3000 hour expected life - so a motor with 1000 hours is priced at two thirds of what I paid for it (and I've mostly been on guide programs so I'm buying them well under retail...). I always have the motor still running on my skiff so any potential buyer can get on the water with it and verify its condition. Doubt I'd ever be able to sell a used motor that you couldn't test on the water..

Hope this helps...


----------

